# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Αρρωστο κοκκορακι

## Pipi

Καλησπερα! Ο κοκορας μου απο δεκα μερες περιπου δεν ειναι καλα.Διαρροια δεν εχει.Παντως φαινεται χαλια,δεν φωναζει.
Τρωει λιγο.Καθεται σε μια θεση.Η ουρα του κρεμεται κατω,δεν ειναι οπως πρεπει πανω.Τι μπορει να ειναι?
Μονο να επισημανω οτι μπαινουν στο κοτετσι και ποντικια.

----------


## jk21

Ειχες και παλιοτερα προβληματα , με το ορτυκι κλπ .... δεν ξερουμε τοτε πως εξελιχθηκε 

Επισης χωρις εικονα απο το κοκκορακι δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι ειναι αρρωστο , ομως τα ποντικια σιγουρα μεταδιδουν ασθενειες .Εχεις καποιες αντιβιωσεις αυτη τη στιγμη;

----------


## Titribit

> Μονο να επισημανω οτι μπαινουν στο κοτετσι και ποντικια.



Nομιζω οτι πρεπει να δωσεις μια λυση σε αυτο κατ'αρχην

----------


## Pipi

[IMG][/IMG]
τα φαρμακα ποθ εχω.

----------


## Pipi

https://ufile.io/fh1h9

----------


## Pipi

δεν μπορω να ανεβαζω βιντεο.

----------


## amastro

Πρέπει να το ανεβάσεις πρώτα στο youtube

*Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ*

----------


## Pipi

λυση με τα ποντικια δεν βρισκω.τι δεν εχω κανει και τιποτα.*μαλλον αυτο που εχει ο κοκορας ειναι σοβαρο και κολλανε και τις κοτες.*
βλεπω ασπριζουν τα κοκινα πανο και απο κατω στα κεφαλια τους.δεν ξερω πως τα λενε.Διαρροια δεν εχουν.στη φωτο λιγο φενετε.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Pipi



----------


## Pipi

https://youtu.be/2HyDrjhGvtA

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω καλα απο κοτες αλλα δεν βλεπω κατι να εχει στο << λειρι >>

----------


## Pipi

Το λειρι γινετε ασπρο,σαν χιονι.κατι μυκητες
ειναι δεν ξερω.παντος τα πουλια δεν ειναι καλα.
Κατι φαρμακο προληπτικα τουλαχιστον να ηξερα να 
δοσω?!

----------


## jk21

δεν γνωριζω την ασθενεια , οποτε δεν μπορω προσωπικα να συστησω κατι  

στις φωτο δεν βλεπω κοτες με εμφανως προβληματικη εικονα 


Δεν ειμαι υπερ των προληπτικων αγωγων . Αν καποιο εμφανως παρουσιασει διαθεση ασχημη και διαρροια , τα φαρμακα που ανεφερες εν δυναμει ειναι οκ

----------

